# Outlook 2007 with roaming profiles on multiple machines with WinXP



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

I have never done this before, but I need someone to give me the basic rundown of procedures and let me know all of the software I need to set up roaming profiles (that coincide with the Windows user names) in Outlook. This is for a doctor's office I do work for and have never really done work on this scale. I know it's not hard, but I just need a pointer in the right direction. All the employees' calendars, emails, and contact lists must carry from computer to computer, and be available whenever they sign in to XP with their user name.

This will help out so much. There will be about 5 computers with 5 different users tapped into the system. I know I need to probably use MS Exchange, but will I need a standalone server for that running Windows Server OS, or will I be able to run Exchange on just an XP machine? 

If someone could provide me with instructions or point me to where I can get instructions and a laundry list of required hardware/software, I could be forever greatful.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can actually do this without MS Exchange. Basically, you will want to first set up a server with folders for each user account. Each workstation should be able to access This server (it will probably be on the same switch). 

This server should contain the Outlook PST file for each user. Basically, relocate the PST file to this server so that each user's PST file is on the server. Then redirect outlook to the PST file on the server rather than the one on the local hard drive. This way, when each user logs on, they will have access to the same PST file and thus the same outlook settings when they log on.

I am moving you to the Windows Server forum because that would be a better place for this problem.


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the good reply! So basically what I do is:

1. Copy each user's .pst file to a folder on the server
2. Configure outlook on the client machines to point to the corresponding user's file on the server

Do .pst files contain the mail server, user name and pw information?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think you are going to have to enter that information sepearate...If I just map Outlook to anohther PST file then I am still not going to be able to send/receive because the mail server settings are not there.


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. One last question, how exactly do I do this step in Outlook 2003/2007? 

"Then redirect outlook to the PST file on the server rather than the one on the local hard drive. This way, when each user logs on, they will have access to the same PST file and thus the same outlook settings when they log on."


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do this in Outlook:

*Tools* > *Options...* > *Mail Setup* tab > *Data Files...* > *Add...* >* Office Outlook Personal Folder File (.pst)
*
Navigate to the file server and create the new PST file there. Do this step for each user account on each machine (it can be tedious, but once it is done you don't have to do it again) making sure each user account has Outlook configured with its own PST file and that one user account globally points to the same PST file on the server.


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

Great advice. Thanks, I'll let you know if I encounter any more obstacles.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. Post back how it goes.


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok guys, I tried this and it worked fine, EXCEPT for one thing. It won't let two computers run Outlook at the same time because the .pst files are in use. Is there any way around this? 

I do have Windows SBS with Exchange 2003 at my disposal if needed, but I would rather keep it simple with your approach. It works great, but multiple employees need to be on at once.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

2 computers cannot access the same PST file. I run this exact setup for about 30 users. All PST files are located on a network share.


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't quite understand what you mean. If you have multiple .pst files, how do you get them to synchronize the same messages/contacts with other users? I have the pst file on a network share too, but it's only one.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

you can only accomplish sync with an exchange server.


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, I have Exchange Server installed and ready. The only problem is that the domain isn't hosted here, so I'm really just going to be using 4 pop3 accounts for one exchange mailbox (which 3 different accounts need to access simultaneously). I need to know how that's possible and how to do it. For a good tutorial, I am willing to Paypal a few bucks for your trouble....


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

im also looking to do a similar thing although the domain is hosted externally as well. any tips would be greatly appreciated. we have looked at getting a small business server, but i needed to know if we will have to move all the email accounts locally or can they stay on the external site.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Suprafly help me understand exactly what you are trying to accomplish.

You want Multiple users to access the same email address, contacts, and calendars?

For a quicker response on THIS MATTER ONLY and you use AIM just IM me.


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes, there are actually 4 POP3 addresses that get checked at once, and all users need the ability to reply using any one of them.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

with exchange you could have the 4 mail boxs setup and then configure each of the users to access all 4 of the email boxs, im still unsure if you need the domain to be forwarded to where the exchange server is though.

Muz


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

you can only have one exchange account in Outlook at a time, though...


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

each person has their login and own personal email box, and then it is possible for people to "map" another mailbox in the accounts settings on outlook


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

ahh, could you tell me where to do that?


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

nvm I got it-my next step is setting up web access, which I'm also going to have a hard time with seeing as how the domain isn't really hosted here. Thanks guys!


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

to open aditional mailboxs in outlook all you have to do is:
(in outlook) tools > E-Mail Accounts > View or change existing email accounts

on there, make sure the exchange server account is selecten and then go change. in that window click more settings and then go to the tab advanced.

there you can go Mailboxs and add more boxs to open when outlook starts.


In the situation with the doctors surgery, i would setup all the users accounts, and then creat the 4 email addresses you need and just configure the users to access those additional email boxs. that way the users can also have a personal email as well.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

hi all
Setup Server 2003 small business edition today and was surprised at how easy it was to create user accounts and mail etc... however when i tried to send email i just got an error saying the smpt server couldnt be found. i couldnt seem to find where i input the settings for the outgoing email server... does anyone know where they are??

Thanks


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

oh, and suprafly... with the external web access... does the internet connection have a static or dynamic IP Address??? if it is static (it doesnt change) then all you will need to do is create a subdomain with your webhosts and redirect it to the ipaddress and port of the connection of where your exchange server is located.

Let me know if that doesnt make sense, sometimes i dont explain things clearly


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

It is static. Right now the server machine is set up as the main DNS server for all the machines. I would need you to break down and itemize the directions a bit for me-I'm not a networking expert, especially with the big stuff. Thanks so much for your help though!


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

ok, first thing i would do is to make sure that you can access the web interface internally, go to http://[ipaddress of server]/exchange. here you should get a page that looks very similar to outlook, but in a web interface.

then you will need to logon to your internet gateway/router and make sure that the port 80 (which is the default foe all webpages) is forwarded to your server. to test this go to the external ip address of your internet connection, and see if the website comes up, it probably will be a different one to the outlook interface.
EDIT:
oops, i just realised that you will need to forward port 443, as well, this is because the exchange interface(the outlook one) uses a secure connection

once that is done you will need to go to the place where the domain is hosted, and create a subdomain, for example mail.domain.co.uk, where domain will be your domain. you will need to set it to redirect to http://[your external ip address]/exchange.

once this id sone you should be able to go to any old internet browser and go to http://mail.yourdomain.com and theoutlook interface will come up.

Hope that works for you, let me know if there is any issues


----------

